# Does your Golden hurdle a 4 foot fence?



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mine does...lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

One of mine can, but he doesn't, thank Goodness.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Brinkley wouldnt because she is too much of a lady. LOL!!! She is funny that way. Barney on the other hand would in a heart beat. I think he knows he has it good here though so he is not going anywhere.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hootie can get over a 6 ft privacy fence..... The girls stay put....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't think Tucker knows how to jump LOL


----------



## steven77 (Jun 27, 2007)

4 feet or 4 inches?....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

steven77 said:


> 4 feet or 4 inches?....


4 feet not inches


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Mine have never tried. I hope they never get the thought to try.:doh:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

So far my goldens haven't gotten over my fence but my black lab rescue, Vanilla, has jumped the fence 2x in the past couple of days...not even sure how to fix that problem...she's a tiny little thing, too!!!!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Otto still hasn't figured out that he can practically walk over the baby gate never mind jump over a fence.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*not sure*

rachel has never tried...she has tried to go under the fence to visit the next door neighbor's dog but never over.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm sure Samson could....but hasn't had the opportunity.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz will scale a 6' fence, but only in competition!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I answered no but I'll bet he could if he wanted too but he won't cross a baby gate!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No and GRs are lousy jumpers in the dog world. They need a lot of conditioning to be good jumpers in obedience IMO- but then, I live with sighthounds- the ultimate canine athletes.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

I seen Denali try to climb over the baby gate, but never try to jump the fence. Even at my inlaws, where it's pretty short. I don't know if he knows how to jump.

I haven't seen Gretzky try to jump a fence, but he has jumped over logs etc when we have been walking.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska can do it if she has to but doesn't bother!.


----------



## steven77 (Jun 27, 2007)

Then Absolutely Not! Lol


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> No and GRs are lousy jumpers in the dog world. They need a lot of conditioning to be good jumpers in obedience IMO- but then, I live with sighthounds- the ultimate canine athletes.


I put this poll up because Jack can and will jump the fence, he is very athletic, was just wondering how many other Golden's try to jump a fence that high. He does not need the ladder to get in and out of the pool either he hurdles it..lol


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I love watching athletic dogs. Quiz has always been built like an athlete - even as a tiny little puppy, it was clear that he had a build that would support our athletic endeavors! That 6' scale jump was nuthin' for him! He consistently jumps 15' when we dock dive. He takes off a bit early, too. If we could master jumping right from the end of the dock, he'd probably jump 18+.

-S


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Not yet! :doh: He is thinking about it though.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks jumps over logs when running in the woods but I don't think he is generally much of a jumper. When we stayed at my mother in laws she had a really low fence surrounding her yard (mayber only 3 ft high?) and Brooks never tried to jump or even climb on it.


----------

